# Cool repair trick . . . .



## TexasTimbers

This is a cool way to repair a crack in a board you really want to salvage.


Repair a check.


----------



## rocklobster

Awesome tip! I'm loving this video section already.:thumbup:

Rob


----------



## nblumert

The tip is such a simple one, but I wouldn't have thought about it. Thanks


----------



## woodworks

This could be the start of something good. I'm glad someone thought of it. And it didn't take long to get it started. 

Keep up the good work guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jordy3738

That was a very informative video. It made me think of the way I have made laminate seams by running a router bit through both pieces.

If the cutting tool veers of in one direction it cuts both pieces as it is veering off.

I guess it's like a jig saw puzzle.


----------



## Cowdog80

Nice!


----------



## chaim

*curfing-in*

This is a version of an old trick called curfing in. It was used to get miters tight without getting the pieces cut perfectly the first time.
I belive that Its shown in part two of the joiners tool chest video http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/schedule/28season_video.html
Check it out...
Chaim :thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood

good enough


----------



## Leo G

ihackwood said:


> looks like he has all the time in the world imo, he spent 50bucks in man hours on a 5 dollar chunk of wood,


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tangoshoes

I've seen this done before. It works really well. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rsetina

Very cool video. Thanks for posting it.


----------

